# Hello Alaska Trapper Brad needs help.



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

For all of us on the Trapping Forum who enjoy reading about Brad's adventures on his Alaskan Trapline here is a chance to get him back up and running for this fall's adventures.

Brad's PC failed him and he needs help getting a replacement computer.

Check out this thread for more information:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hello-fro-alaska-2014.523868/page-4

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

My check is in the mail.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Re-posting this here as well as the original thread..........

Talked to Brad last night (2am our time, 10pm his time), and had a good conversation with him. Work has been sparse to nonexistent for him, and last trapping season was pretty much a bust. Trapping will start on September 25 for him this year.

He's spent most of the summer building a log cabin for his girlfriend. He said he'd have it completed in a week.

We discussed what he needed for a computer, and came up with something within our budget. This is what I ordered: Refurbished HP Silver 14" EliteBook 8460P Laptop PC with Intel Core i5 Processor, 4GB Memory, 500GB Hard Drive and Windows 7 Professional (up-gradable to Windows (10).

For some reason WalMart will not ship it to Alaska, so I had it sent to my home, and will reship it to him. 

Computer has a (unheard of for a refurb) 1 year parts and labor warranty.

If no more donations come in, I'll cover the difference.

Oh, ya, Brad said it was 24 degrees and snowing! He promised to provide us with pictures and stories from the great white north as well. He was also very grateful, and said thank you to everyone.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Brads computer is on its way.....................he should have it by Monday.

Thank you all.

Steve


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

hitechman said:


> Brads computer is on its way.....................he should have it by Monday.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Steve


I love it when a plan comes together. Great job Steve.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Brad picked up his computer on 9-14-2015, and was in the process of unpacking it when I talked to him last night. He hopes to get it up and running by tonight.

Thank you to everyone who helped this happen.

Steve


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Any update? Haven't seen anything since your 9/15 post hitechman.

Thanks

Marc


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

kingfisher2 said:


> Any update? Haven't seen anything since your 9/15 post hitechman.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marc


Haven't heard a thing from Brad or anyone else. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.

Steve


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonder how Brad is doing, hope he's putting up some fur!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Talked to Brad today. He is fine but his wireless internet provider is not. He is working with the provider and hopes to be able to get on line soon.

He wanted me to say Hi to all his M-S friends.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

David G Duncan said:


> Talked to Brad today. He is fine but his wireless internet provider is not. He is working with the provider and hopes to be able to get on line soon.
> 
> He wanted me to say Hi to all his M-S friends.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Dave for the update--much appreciated. I'm glad he is OK. Glad the problem is with the provider, and not his health or the computer.

Steve


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Any word on Brad?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

starky said:


> Any word on Brad?


Nothing since the first of November............still assuming it's an internet provider problem, and I have no idea what his options are in the wilds of Alaska.

Hopefully he's trapping with some success and taking some pictures. He can fill us in when he gets access.

Steve


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I hope he's ok. Has anyone heard from him in the last 3 month?
Marc


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

kingfisher2 said:


> I hope he's ok. Has anyone heard from him in the last 3 month?
> Marc


Yes, I did talk to Brad a couple weeks ago and he is doing fine. He is still have problems getting connected to the internet. Not doing much trapping, but he did get some moose meat and is working on building a log cabin for a neighbor.

Hopefully he can get his internet service up and running soon.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

David G Duncan said:


> Yes, I did talk to Brad a couple weeks ago and he is doing fine. He is still have problems getting connected to the internet. Not doing much trapping, but he did get some moose meat and is working on building a log cabin for a neighbor.
> 
> Hopefully he can get his internet service up and running soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave for keeping us informed.

Steve


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I pretty much haven't paid any attention to the Michigan sportsman forums for the past couple years due to work schedule and whatnot....Just curious if this thread from Alaska has hit an end or if everything is ok. Hopefully all is well. It was really cool to read through the Alaska thread and only wish I could be out in that environment.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

CaseBones said:


> I pretty much haven't paid any attention to the Michigan sportsman forums for the past couple years due to work schedule and whatnot....Just curious if this thread from Alaska has hit an end or if everything is ok. Hopefully all is well. It was really cool to read through the Alaska thread and only wish I could be out in that environment.


Yep, that was the best thread on the whole site. Wish it was still going. Hope all is well with Brad.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yep, that was the best thread on the whole site. Wish it was still going. Hope all is well with Brad.


I've sent David G Duncan 2 PM's in the last 8 months, and have not received a reply. It appears that he is also a rare visitor to MS anymore. I sent him another one tonight.

Steve


----------

